# Evolution tunning Headers V2



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

I finally received my headers December 24 after long waiting time ! 



I'll take a visit to the garage this week to have it installed !


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

So they are still equal length headers but less curvy than V1?


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

yess ! officialy it's icengineworks does the headers. They do the V2 because de V1 doen't fit into the MK6 body


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Looks good! :thumbup::thumbup:



Quinny45 said:


> yess ! officialy it's icengineworks does the headers. They do the V2 because de V1 doen't fit into the MK6 body


Victor from Evolution Tuning is the man behind icengineworks. 
He created these LEGO-like header fabbing blocks which are used to accelerate the modeling process when designing custom headers. Pretty cool!


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

Quinny45 said:


> I finally received my headers December 24 after long waiting time !
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a visit to the garage this week to have it installed !


Out of curiosity, how long did you wait for the header? I have contacted Vic in mid july for a set of header and downpipe, he promised me I will get them by mid august. Nothing so far and I am so anxious about getting the darn thing, they are so pretty!


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, they sell a downpipe as well? Is it all together or how much extra does the downpipe cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

vr6-kamil said:


> Oh, they sell a downpipe as well? Is it all together or how much extra does the downpipe cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, he will sell header alone for $950ish, and you probably need to modify the existing downpipe to make fit. Adding downpipe from him along with the header, the total is $1800, that was what he quoted me.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

It's v-banded too which is nice. Looks like an improvement over the V1


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Fantastic piece of kit!


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

siryip said:


> Out of curiosity, how long did you wait for the header? I have contacted Vic in mid july for a set of header and downpipe, he promised me I will get them by mid august. Nothing so far and I am so anxious about getting the darn thing, they are so pretty!


well my friend when I buy it he take 3 months for the built and ship and I need to prepaid the full price before the built.... not my best transaction in my life.... alot of stress take long time to answer email allways an excuses anyway the product is very good after 1year and half the headers still looks new !


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

Quinny45 said:


> well my friend when I buy it he take 3 months for the built and ship and I need to prepaid the full price before the built.... not my best transaction in my life.... alot of stress take long time to answer email allways an excuses anyway the product is very good after 1year and half the headers still looks new !


:beer::beer: That's all that matters!


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

siryip said:


> :beer::beer: That's all that matters!






Finally received this beauty, after 9 long months! Contact [email protected] for yours.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

siryip said:


> Out of curiosity, how long did you wait for the header? *I have contacted Vic in mid july for a set of header and downpipe, he promised me I will get them by mid august.* Nothing so far and I am so anxious about getting the darn thing, they are so pretty!





siryip said:


> ic: ic:
> 
> Finally received this beauty, *after 9 long months*! Contact [email protected] for yours.


They're great and all, but damn.


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

In for sound clips.

(I am absolutely in love with the sound of our 5-Cylinders...)


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

ciphertext said:


> Victor from Evolution Tuning is the man behind icengineworks.
> He created these LEGO-like header fabbing blocks which are used to accelerate the modeling process when designing custom headers. Pretty cool!


Amazing/genius what a great tool for tuning/fab shops!


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

ciphertext said:


> They're great and all, but damn.


Damn is right! Vic came thru tho after much bitching and moaning. The craftsmanship is top notch on this, well worth the wait:beer::beer:


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> In for sound clips.
> 
> (I am absolutely in love with the sound of our 5-Cylinders...)


The header is being coated right now, as soon as it is in the car, I will post a sound clip.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

so i tried looking through the website for the headers but could not fine them, anyone have a link to them maybe?


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

dub_life91 said:


> so i tried looking through the website for the headers but could not fine them, anyone have a link to them maybe?


http://www.icengineworks.com/

Either call or email Vic on the header. It is not listed on the above website.










This is mine.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

siryip said:


> http://www.icengineworks.com/
> 
> Either call or email Vic on the header. It is not listed on the above website.
> 
> ...


cheers dude, didn't know it wasn't listed but kinda figured that after not being able to find it. 

also yours looks good!:beer:


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

dub_life91 said:


> cheers dude, didn't know it wasn't listed but kinda figured that after not being able to find it.
> 
> also yours looks good!:beer:


Vic is a stand up guy, give him a call. :beer::beer:


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

siryip said:


> Vic is a stand up guy, give him a call. :beer::beer:


will do!:beer:


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*Just got my header*

After seeing this thread a while ago I contacted Vic recently and ordered up the header/downpipe and just got them. These things are truly works of art and seeing as how the original pics are no longer working decided to post up some pics of mine.


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## dreminator (Apr 3, 2011)

beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

SCHALTHEBELKNAUF said:


> After seeing this thread a while ago I contacted Vic recently and ordered up the header/downpipe and just got them. These things are truly works of art and seeing as how the original pics are no longer working decided to post up some pics of mine.


Are they on the car yet? any impression?


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

No, won't be going on the car for a while unfortunately. It's going in my weekend toy that I use for autocross and eventually track days. Currently gathering a bunch of parts for the car's winter transformation. Will be going in this:


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

Very nice, you will not be disappointed with the header. I have mine for about six months and it has been great so far. Here is mine.


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

Awesome! You got yours ceramic coated? Roughly how much was it if you don't mind sharing? I was thinking about getting mine done as well but decided to hold off for now since it looks so good as it is.


----------



## dreminator (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi.
Can someone please pm me this guy Vic’s email address?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreminator (Apr 3, 2011)

Can someone please pm me this guy Vic’s email address?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

Just email [email protected] asking about the header. They should reply within a few days.


----------



## siryip (Apr 14, 2016)

SCHALTHEBELKNAUF said:


> Awesome! You got yours ceramic coated? Roughly how much was it if you don't mind sharing? I was thinking about getting mine done as well but decided to hold off for now since it looks so good as it is.



Yes, Local guy here in south FL, $180. This is what it looked like brand new coated.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I always thought Victor's first version was nice, but damn, he really outdid himself with version two. 
My wallet wasn't full enough to afford the latest, so I picked up the old one instead:


----------

